# Poem- Sometimes I wonder why I ride.



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

Here is a little poem I thought up. Enjoy!

Sometimes I wonder why I ride

It costs my family too much money. Couldn't I be doing something cheaper, like baseball?

Everybody falls of and gets hurt? Right? I could break a bone, get a concussion or even become paralyzed?

It takes way to much commitment! Have you ever tried to convince a 1000 pound animal to go in a dark, scary box when it's 
natural instinct is to run? And when is the last time you took your soccer ball to the vet, or had your hockey puck de-wormed?

Its so hard! I don't think you have to have a certain form and be thinking about the position of your hands, feet and shoulders 24/7 when you are four-wheeling!


But after all this, I still go see my horse and remember "Oh ya, this is why I ride"

Hope you liked it, and can relate!


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats sweet! Keep writing!


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice (quite relatable for me, haha). Keep it up!


----------

